# What are quarters like if your a single Officer at Esquaimait, BC?



## Boudreas (16 Mar 2009)

I have been searching to no avail for pictures or information on quarters for a single officer. I can't seem to find any. I found the Wardroom website for Esquimalt, BC which has pictures of the outside of the building. Which looks nice might I add...

Also say you are assigned to Esquimalt after BMOQ is your room furnished? If so what is it like? Guests? How big? Do you have to share? Bathroom? etc... I'm just trying to picture what life as a young officer is like off duty when you choose to live in the Wardroom. And the costs that go with it...

Thank you for any information you can share.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Mar 2009)

Google x esquimalt x officers x quarters = 1st hit (http://www.wardroom.ca/Wardroom.dll/Home)


----------



## Boudreas (16 Mar 2009)

Thats the same site I found, after looking at it I noticed no details... No pictures, no descriptions... I'm sure they are furnished I would like to know if you are bunking with 3 other guys until you  are done your MARS training...

I would also like to know what the room is like, is it just a room, bed and closet space? Does it have a desk?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

Some how I doubt you would be in the Wardroom. I think you will be in The Gunroom.

The Gunroom is also part of the Wardroom and is located on Victoria View Road near the end of Lyall Street. The Gunroom is part of Venture and *is home to the officers under training*.


----------



## MARS (16 Mar 2009)

If you are undertaking MARS training, you will indeed be housed on the grounds of NOTC, NOT at the Wardroom.  Sorry, can't make the hyperlinks work and there are no interior pics, but there are descriptions.  Paste them into your browser and see page 3 of the second (pdf) document.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=1050

http://naval.review.cfps.dal.ca/archive/5973423-5912998/vol2num2art7.pdf


----------



## Boudreas (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks, the second link answered all my questions...


----------

